# Wie erstelle ich eine XML-Datei für eine Final Cut Untertitelspur ?



## NanoBot (21. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand eine Beispieldatei ?

Irgendwie so ?

```
[00:00:49.69]
Hallo ? Ist da jemand ?
[00:00:53.47]
```

Und was muss in den Header ?


----------



## NanoBot (24. Februar 2010)

Hat das echt niemand gemacht ? Bin ich der Einzige der Untertitel macht ?
Aber zig hundert einzelne Generatoren kann es ja nicht sein !


----------



## NanoBot (18. März 2010)

Ach kommt schon, irgendjemand weiss das doch ?
Oder wie macht ihr dann viele Untertitel rein ?


----------

